# Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007



## Goettinger (19. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit! 
Wollt mal hören mit was für Gummiködern (Gummifische, Shads etc.) ihr in der Ostsee vom Kutter erfolg habt und wie Ihr sie führt? 
Wie schwer sind die Jigköpfe die ihr nehmt?

Erzählt einfach alles was euch zu dem Thema einfällt..

MfG
Goettinger


----------



## Butt (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Habe letztens mit 85g Rundkopf auf orange/gelben Gummifischen 12cm Länge gute Fänge gehabt. War starke Drift daher das hohe Gewicht - sonst 45g


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

hab gute Fänge auf Dorschbombe 60gr.gelb mit Kopyto 5er weiß-blau & rotem Beißpunkt. Was auch gut geht sind leichtere Rundköpfe mit kleinerem GuFi.von orange/gelb bin ich auch voll überzeugt!

Immer schön Grundnah mit kleinen Hüpfern geführt, ohne viel gezehre. Funktioniert aber nur bei angenehmen Driften bei zuviel Druck kriegt man nichtmal 90gr zum Grund durch.

Gruß Chris


----------



## welsfaenger (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Eigenbau Rund-Köpfe mit 40 - 80 gr. mit 4/0 bis 6/0 VMC Haken bzw. Eigenbau Fischkopf-Köpfe ind 40 gr. mit 4/0 er Shaugnessy VMC Haken.
Als Gummis kommen bei mir hauptsächlich der Attractor in Japanrot und in Dunkel-Grün-Glitter mit roten Schwanz, sowie die Iron-Claw Shads in weiß/pink und der Mann´s in Pink an den Haken. Als Beifänger nehme ich Japanrote, orange/braun und diverse andere Farben.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Super Erfahrungen habe ich mit orange/schwarzen und braunen Kopytos River gemacht.Als Größe nehme ich welche,um die 12cm.Auch 8cm Kopytos in braun oder blau/weiß kommen an die Schnur,sowie normale American Shads in 10cm als Farbe Japanrot.

Für die Rivers nehme ich 4/0-6/0 in Gewichten von 35-85 gr.
bei den kleineren nehme ich 2/0 und bei den American 4/0 in Gewichten von 20-60gr.


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Sehr gute Erfolge habe auch ich mit den Kopytos gemacht. Viele habe ich oft auf japan-rot gefangen. Die Länge schwankt zwischen 8 und 12cm. Die Gewichte wähle ich nach der Drift zwischen 30 und 80 Gramm.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

@ benny o 
wo bekommst du bitteschön kopytons in japan rot;+;+;+;+

also ich bin Profi Blinker Freak Attractor 12 cm Schwarz roter schwanz Green glitter Blau glitter 30-40gr Jig's. nur leicht über dem grund halten und es zappelt nicht nur der köder sondern auch bald der leo.
gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Bei uns in einem Laden. Ein Freund glaubt mir das auch nicht. Kann dir aber gerne mal ein Bild zeigen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

gerne zeig eins. iss ja mal schnell hochgeladen. bin mir auch sicher das die kein japan rot haben hab ich zumindest nie gefunden denn die kopytons sind wirklich prima shad's

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

habs ich ja auch gesgat ne benny:vik:


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Das Fotot lad ich morgen hoch, da ich es est machen muss. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Gufis 8- 15cm in schw/rot , schw/grün, rose/weiss oder  Riesentwister in japanrot oder schwarz (15cm, körper gekürzt mit zusätzlichem 4/0 Haken am schw.


Jigköpfe zw. 30 und 100gr. je nach Drift -Riesentwister brauch immer etwas mehr als Gufi.


Köderführung: - mit wenig Druck leicht über Grund mit z.T. starken Ausschlägen die den Köder wieder aus dem  Mittelwasser herabtaumeln lassen (weiss nicht, wie ich´s anders beschreiben soll). In der Absinkphase halte ich die Schnur zur Bisserkennung zw. Daumen und Zeigefinger.


----------



## Goettinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Super das der Trööt so gut angenommen wird von euch! 
Da kann man sich ja mal son kleines Bild machen, was fängige hochseegummis sind. Orange/gelb sollte ja ziemlich gut laufen..naja..wird wahrscheinlich wie immer tagesabhängig sein! 

Ich hab bis jetz übrigens super erfahrungen mit braunen riesentwistern (iron claw sind die glaub ich)  und japanroten 80g Dorschbomben gemacht.

Technik dabei war ein leichtes über Grund zupfen in der Andrift und in der Abdrift.


----------



## worker_one (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Ich fische den PB Attractor Größe E in feuerwehr-rot. Und Turbotails Größe D und E in [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]rauch/silber-metallic und schwarz/rot.:m
Als Gewicht kommen je nach Drift 25-80gr. Dorschbomben zum Einsatz!
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Ich hatte mal in Dänemark ne Mischung aus Shad und Twister, die waren klasse!

Ein ziemlich dicker Twisterkörper, richtig mit Querrillen drin, und hintendran einen kleinen Shadschwanz.

Hab den immer etwas gekürzt, so dass der Haken beim beweglichen Schwanz ziemlich weit hinten rauskam, hatte ich wesentlich weniger Fehlbisse.

Hab von denen leider keine mehr :-((

Hab dann ausprobiert und bei normalen Shads einfach unten den Bauch weggeschnitten und genauso montiert wie die anderen Dinger.

Funktioniert gut , weil sie sich zum einen wegen weniger Luftwiderstand besser werfen lassen, wegen weniger Wasserwiderstand nicht so viel Blei brauchen und ich glaube auch wenn der Köder insgesamt relativ "ruhig" läuft und nur der Schwanz ein bisschen rumwackelt, dass das fängiger ist als ein lebhaft laufender Shad.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



andy0209 schrieb:


> gerne zeig eins. iss ja mal schnell hochgeladen. bin mir auch sicher das die kein japan rot haben hab ich zumindest nie gefunden denn die kopytons sind wirklich prima shad's
> 
> gruß
> andy


und sie gibt es doch.benny hat recht habe auch welche.mfg.|supergri


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Danke. 
Ich ich lüge doch nicht.
Bin gerade erst aufgestanden und geh gleich runter in den Keller und hole meine Gummis hoch. Werde dann schnellst möglich ein Foto machen und es hier rein stellen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Goettinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

wann benutzt ihr denn eigentlich gummi und wann pilker und vorallem wieso? würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Die Entscheidung fälle ich immer so ausm Bauch heraus.....ist aber auch nicht immer das richtige  :q 


Wenns nach 2- 3 Driften nicht läuft, fängt das allerseits beliebt Wchselspielchen an.


----------



## Goettinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

das kenn ich irgendwo her...bei mir sieht das genauso aus! hab gedacht ihr habt da irgendwas ausschlaggebendes für..


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich muß Benny leider recht geben mehr oder weniger es gibt Kopyto "Classic" in Feuerrot, was ja nun kein Japanrot ist, aber auch schon ganz schön rot rüberkommt! :q
Zumindest verkauft die Gummitanke diese als "Feuerrot" :g

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



Goettinger schrieb:


> das kenn ich irgendwo her...bei mir sieht das genauso aus! hab gedacht ihr habt da irgendwas ausschlaggebendes für..


 
Morgens oder bei bedecktem Himmel Japanrot , rot/weiss, orange/weiss,  blau/weiss, silber

Ab spätem Vormittag oder bei Kaiserwetter - schw./rot, schw./blau, schw. grün , schwarz, braun


Bei starker Drift kleine Gufis, da ich ansonsten Probleme mit den "Nachbarn" bekomme (Körderkontrolle ist dann Glückssache).

Ansonsten.... wenn in relativ geringer Wassertiefe gefischt wird, steige ich auf Spitzköppe  um damit die "Fuhre" schnellstmöglich unten ankommt (Scheuchwirkung d. Kutters)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

@ esox 
ich will hier wirklich nicht streiten aber ihr meint sicher kopyton classic 
feuerrot oder feuerrot glitter das iss kein japanrot.schaut bitte mal in der gummitanke vorbei die haben das komlette farbsortiment.und wenn ihr das in eurem laden als japan gekauft habt lasst euch das mal von eurem dealer im katalog zeigen wo es den gibt.habe eben auch nochmal mit meinem dealer telefoniert da er auch kopyton führt und genau wie ich mir so sicher war hat er mir bestätigt .es gibt nur die beiden oben genannten.

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich fisch mit gufi oft,wenn ich zu faul zum Pilken bin.:vik:
lass ihn einfach in der Drift spielen und stupse ihn manchmal an.

Pilken tuh ich dann,wenn die Fische weit über grund sind und kleine Heringe und sprotten jagen,sonst jigge ich gefühlvoll.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Jigfarben wähle ich eigentlich ziehmlich unterschiedlich,doch der untere bei 2 Beifängern ist immer japanrot,das bringt meiner Meinung nach den größten Erfolg. 

darüber kommen meist: Japanrote,Orange/Glitterne,Gelb/schwarze,japanrot/schwarze und bei knalliger Sonne auch schwarze Modelle zum Einsatz.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich fisch mit gufi oft,wenn ich zu faul zum Pilken bin.:vik:



gut ausgedrückt so mach ich es auch oder wenn es gegen späten nachmittag geht meistens schlafe ich die nacht nich da bin ich dann fertich und mache gufi:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

genau,nur der Drill geht auf die arme#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich muß Benny leider recht geben mehr oder weniger es gibt Kopyto "Classic" in Feuerrot, was ja nun kein Japanrot ist, aber auch schon ganz schön rot rüberkommt! :q
> Zumindest verkauft die Gummitanke diese als "Feuerrot" :g
> 
> Gruß Chris


es gibt von relax den shark der ist nicht so eingeschnitten wie der kopyto und den kopyto 6,5u.7,5cm in japanrot in anderen rot tönen natürlich auch.mfg.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich bin mal auf die Pics gespannt#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

nach meinem al gibt es in d wohl 2-3 lieferanten und jeder hat ein anderes program also er hat wie beschrieben den shark und zur zeit ausverkauft den japanroten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

habe jetzt ein foto gemacht und es wird nacher eingestellt.der blitz hat aber das rot verdunkelt es ist aber japanrot.


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Sorry habe aber noch nicht geschafft, dass Foto zu machen. Brauch ich ja jetzt auch noch nicht, da esox02 es ja schon macht. Danke.
Ich war heute auch noch mal bei einem Dealer bei mir. Er sagte zu mir, dass es die mal gegeben hat. Sie wurden nun aber aus dem Programm genommen. Jetzt gibt es nur noch den besagten feuerroten Kopytos.
Der ist meiner Meinung nach abver auch super.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

|uhoh: so nu männers hier findet ihr alle sorten und farben von kopytos um endlich dieses thema zu beenden. http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=67 viel spaß beim suchen#6

gruß andy


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Was benutzt ihr denn für Jigköpfe?
Ich habe mir heute mal neue bestellt. Die sind von Daiwa Cormoran. Da kann man die Gewichte abziehen und tauschen. Kennt sie noch einer?
Òder was nehmt ihr denn für welche?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich nehme normale Rundköpfe,das andere ist mir zu teuer


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Naja ich werde sie mal probieren. Sollen ja wirklich klasse sein. Werde sie mal testen. Wenn sie mir nicht gefallen, steige ich wieder auf die normalen Rundkäpfe um.
Fischt du denn da eine bestimmte Firma am liebsten oder ist es dir egal??



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich fische eigentlich nur die normalen no name Teile,wobei ich den Haken noch schärfe.Geil sind allerdings solche Teile von Spro,doch die sind mir zu teuer|kopfkrat


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



BennyO schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr denn für Jigköpfe?
> Ich habe mir heute mal neue bestellt. Die sind von Daiwa Cormoran. Da kann man die Gewichte abziehen und tauschen. Kennt sie noch einer?
> Òder was nehmt ihr denn für welche?
> 
> ...


 
jo, kenne ich, die sind auf guido jubels "mist" gewachsen...
die dinger sind echt super...
du kannst zu jeder zeit auf alle gegebenheiten reagieren und brauchst nicht jeden gummifisch auf 5 verschiedene köpfe machen, sondern kannst halt tauschen.
habe die vom belly ganz gern genutzt...
jetzt für island habe ich mir gerade giant jigheads in 130 , 200 und 300 gr bestellt.
wollt die mal testen, die machen nen sehr guten eindruck.
ansonsten fische in vom kudda 35-150gr rundköpfen (mustat, PB oder cormoran) und dann gummis von 10-23cm (PB, Kopyto´s, Canelle Double shad´s...) oder twister (auch mal bis 45cm!!) in allen farben.
die giant jigheads sollen angeblich jetzt auch bald in 80 gr auf den markt kommen, werd mir die dann definitiv auch holen, denn für´s "vertikale" fischen vom kleinen kudda oder "großen" boot sind die bestimmt der hammer...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich sehe auch immer wieder leute mit riesen Gummis rumlaufen,also ab 18cm aufwärts

bringen die echt ihren Fisch oder ist das zu viel des Guten?


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Also ich halte auch nichts von so großen Gummis. Habe es aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Würd egerne mal einen sehen der damit fischt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Also ich fische ganz gern mit den dingern.
fange zwar manchmal etwas weniger als andere, aber dafür ist die durchschnitts größe um einiges besser...

ausserdem nehm ich die "gummilappen" auch ganz gern zum schleppen auf hecht.
habe auf n 28ér gummifisch letztes jahr nen 52ér hecht gehabt...
das sah schon komisch aus, als der hecht mit insgesammt gut 32cm gummifisch(incl kopf) über den kescher glitt.

aber im normalfall fische ich vom kudda ja auch die 12-15ér fische.
aber wenn der kpt was von großen echos erzält, dann nehm ich auch die "gummischuhe" 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



BennyO schrieb:


> Also ich halte auch nichts von so großen Gummis. Habe es aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Würd egerne mal einen sehen der damit fischt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 
naja, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf´m kuddaboard meeting auf fehmarn, dann können wir die großen lappen ja mal gen grund schicken 

grüße

mirco


----------



## BennyO (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Von mir aus gerne



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Wie fischte die lappen denn,also mit zusatzdrillingen,welche hakengrößen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Und hier der Versprochene Relax shark in japanrot
schönen abend noch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

hmm also ich hab das komlette netz durchsucht und leider zu diesem shad nichts gefunden. stimmt schon das muß ich zugeben er sieht wirklich etwas heller als der feuerrote aus. verstehe blos nicht das dieser shad bei keinem relax oder auch bei kopyto gelistet iss,mich wundert auch ein wenig das er eine einzelverpackung hat.aber das kann natürlich auch eine selbstverpackung sein.werde heute mal in der gummitanke anrufen.wenn es tatsächlich so ist das es den in japan gibt werde ich erstmal zuschlagen. erstmal danke für das bild esox,melde mich gegen abend nochmal.
gruß
andy


----------



## Goettinger (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

wieso seit ihr denn sooo heiß drauf? meint ihr das teil is ne geheimwaffe gegen dorsche? ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

möglicherweise eher eine Geheimwaffe *für* Dorsche :m

Rot geht immer #6 und wie wir alle, stehen Dorsche auf High-Tech made in Asia |supergri 

Fische fahren ja zum Glück kein Auto sonst müßte ich noch was sagen. aber... |sagnix

Gruß Chris


----------



## troutmaster69 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

moin moin

ich angel schon seit über 15 jahren auf dorsch und mein favorit ist ganz klar der pilker.
ich habe mit freunden, 4 tage auf der forelle geangelt, wir haben dort eine gruppe kennengelernt die zum größten teil auf gummi gefischt haben. 
was soll ich euch sagen, besonders ein älterer herr der sehr beharlich war (nur gummi) hat uns jeden tag nass gemacht.
ganz klarer vorteil für die gummis, besonders grün/silber und blau/siber waren die top-farben.

nächstes mal versuche ich es auch auf gummi #6


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab das komlette netz durchsucht und leider zu diesem shad nichts gefunden. stimmt schon das muß ich zugeben er sieht wirklich etwas heller als der feuerrote aus. verstehe blos nicht das dieser shad bei keinem relax oder auch bei kopyto gelistet iss,mich wundert auch ein wenig das er eine einzelverpackung hat.aber das kann natürlich auch eine selbstverpackung sein.werde heute mal in der gummitanke anrufen.wenn es tatsächlich so ist das es den in japan gibt werde ich erstmal zuschlagen. erstmal danke für das bild esox,melde mich gegen abend nochmal.
> gruß
> andy


hi die dinger sind von einem ö-händler(sagt der händler) deswegen nicht in d.ist trotzdem fängig!!!mfg.


----------



## Goettinger (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich denke mal das das auch immer tagesabhängig ist...hatte auch schon tage da war mein beifänger goldwert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

ich baue mir auch meine köpfe und pilken selber und je nach farbe hat man mehr erfolg oder weniger.wenn ich dann aber die richtige farbe gefunden habe ist alles zu spät.


----------



## Pilkfreak (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Ich fische seti kurzer Zeit nur noch mit den Dorschbomben von Blitz-Pilker und den passenden Jigköpfen in 70gr. oder leichter....
Habe damti gute Erfahrungen gemacht und denke jedoch, dass es auch ein wenig an Einbildungen liegt, die unsere Meinung unterstützen.....

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Hamburgspook (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Moin

Tja, kommt wohl darauf an worauf Sie gerade Bock haben.
Hab mal vom Belly aus, mit einem selbstgebauten Twister 6:0 gewonnen. Schwarzer Beifänger abgeschnitten, heiß gemacht und Twisterschwanz von einem orange braunen dran geklebt.

Ein Biss nach dem anderen, alle anderen Farben wurden nicht genommen. Stellte sich hinterher raus, dass die Dorsche voller Seeringelwürmer waren.

Also wie immer, probieren, probieren.....

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## BennyO (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Genau esox der is es.
Den habe ich auch. Danke fürs Bild.
Adresse schicke ich per PN.



Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Hab hier in Berlin nen Laden....da gibt es Shads ein Japanrot!Sind aber keine Kopytos...aber trotzdem die Dinger sind SUPER!Die sind schön weich und spielen echt gut im Wasser.


Naja sonst fische ich braun und grün Töne,hab aber immer ein paar von jeder Farbe dabei!Den größten Erfolg habe ich aber mit den Japanroten Shads!Die kleinsten sind 8cm lang und die längsten so um die 20cm!Jigheads hab ich von 20-120g mit,noname Rundköpfe und Dorschbomben!Ich fische Gummis immer wenn nicht viel läuft oder ich wirklich einfach zu faul zum jiggen und pilken bin!Führen tue ich die Gummis mal so,mal so...manchmal hart am Grund und manchmal auch ca. 2m über dem Grund!

Viel Spaß
mfg Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

so hab mal mit thomas aus der gummitanke gelabert,er meinte zu mir es gibt keine japanroten shads von kopyto. zumindest nicht offiziell , dieses kann nur eine sondermischung  sein die der händler mischen lassen hat. wort wörtlich sagte er zu mir ich soll mich aber nicht drauf verlassen das der farbton wirklich japanrot iss. so nu haben wir des rätzels lösung. war doch garnicht so schwer hätte ja gleich mal anrufen können.

gruß
andy


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Wie fischte die lappen denn,also mit zusatzdrillingen,welche hakengrößen?


10/0ér oder 12/0ér vmc mit bleikopf ab 80gr bis 150gr...
meist ohne zusatzdrilling, den ein RICHTIGER dorsch saugt sich das ding auch so ein...
ausserdem hast du nicht so die hänger gefahr.
man hat zwei ein paar mehr kontakte die man nicht erwischt (wegen dem fehlenden angst drilling) aber dafür allesamt gute fische!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so hab mal mit thomas aus der gummitanke gelabert,er meinte zu mir es gibt keine japanroten shads von kopyto. zumindest nicht offiziell , dieses kann nur eine sondermischung sein die der händler mischen lassen hat. wort wörtlich sagte er zu mir ich soll mich aber nicht drauf verlassen das der farbton wirklich japanrot iss. so nu haben wir des rätzels lösung. war doch garnicht so schwer hätte ja gleich mal anrufen können.
> 
> gruß
> andy


hi andy die firma die diese shad herstellt heißt relax die form heißt zb.kopyto aufgrund ihrer einschnitte im hinteren bereich der shark ist auch von relax hat aber nicht so starke einschnitte im hinteren bereich und beide gibt es in japanrot.da ich über 10 jahre intensiv bei den berliner meeresangler im verein war(jugendwart) kannst du mir glauben das ich weiß was jprot ist.mfg e.


----------



## nordgixxer (7. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Moin...

ich fische seit diesem Winter nur noch mit einem ca. 20 cm langen Twisterschwanz in Schwarz(Körper geriffelt und Löcher im Schwanz) mit 75 gr. Bleikopf, an den ich noch zwei Augen von ner alten Puppe geklebt habe. Was soll ich sagen? Dänemark, Insel Als: Dorsch mit 18,2 Pfund und auch meine letzten beiden Ausfahrten von Laboe aus bescherten mir jeweils die insgesamt größten Fische, wenn auch nicht die meisten... Aber insgesamt gefällt mir auch die Angelei mit den Gummis wesentlich besser, da man halt einfach nur ein wenig über Grund spielen muss und sich der Fisch, wenn er denn da ist, eigentlich immer von alleine einstellt!:m


----------



## Toto (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Hi @ all

also ich fische meistens mit den 50 o. 60 gr schweren Jigkopf. Dorschbomben liegen mir irgendwie nicht, damit fang ich nie was (naja Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung).
Meisten nur mit nem mindestens 11cm langen Kopyto und dann eben langsam über Grund gezupft.

Letztes Jahr lief das aber bei fast keiner Ausfahrt, ich hab persönlich viel mehr mit Gummifisch als Beifängern (Pilker ohne Haken) gefangen. Standen wohl etwas weiter über Grund. 
Naja mein Favorit war ein Kopyto Classic 7,5 cm in feuerrot glitter ... hab davon in 4 Tage glatte 8 Stück verbraucht (zerbissen, ausgeschlitzt usw). Die Farbe (war glaub ich Nr. 138) scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben #q , ich kann die jedenfalls nirgendwo mehr finden ... und muss es dann wohl dieses Jahr mit orange oder motoroil versuchen ...

Falls jemand aber nen Tip hat, wo ich die noch herbekommen kann ... bitte dringend ne PN  

Ach ja und letzt hab ich in nem Angelladen einen dunkelroten Shad (mit glitter) mit so ner Art Sandra-schwanz hintedran entdeckt... ich find den gut, mal schauen was die Dorsche sagen |rolleyes 

Petri,
Thorsten


----------



## bacalo (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Moinsen,

interessanter Thread.

Da wir in Kürze wieder an die Küste fahren, habe ich mich von meinem Tackle-Dealer überzeugen lassen und einige der bereits erwähnten Jig-Köpfe gekauft.
Gemeinsam mit dem 15er Kopyto finde ich, dass der 6/0 Haken zuweit von der Schaufel entfernt ist. 
Sollte ich doch einen "Angst-Drilling" anbringen?! 
Oder täusche ich mich und die Dorschies gehen ran wie Blücher?????

Wie seht IHR das?

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## BennyO (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Also ich fische die Gummis ohne Angstdrillinge und fange auch meine Dorsche. Also ich denke mal, dass du sie weg lassen kannst.




Gruß Benny


----------



## bacalo (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Hallo Benny,

danke für das schnelle Feedback.
Denke, dass ich die ersten 2-3 Driften mal "Jugend forscht" machen werde.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Goettinger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

fische sie auch ohne angstdrilling wegen der hängergefahr!


----------



## BennyO (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

@bacalo
Du wirst auch recht schnell feststellen, dass es ein entspanntes Angeln ist, wobei man trotzdem noch ne Menge Fisch fängt. An machen Tagen mehr als mit Pilkern.
Berichte doch einfach mal wenn du wieder da bist, wie es mit den Gummis gelaufen ist.
Im Moment sollten die Gummis eigentlich auch recht gut laufen, da wenn man in die Mägen der Dorsche guckt, man hauptsächlich Heringe und Krebse findet. Dies ist immer ein Merkmal zum Gummifischangeln.



Gruß Benny



Gruß Benny


----------



## worker_one (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



bacalo schrieb:


> Gemeinsam mit dem 15er Kopyto finde ich, dass der 6/0 Haken zuweit von der Schaufel entfernt ist.
> Sollte ich doch einen "Angst-Drilling" anbringen?!



Ich verwende auch keinen Angst-Drilling.
Zur Not kannste den Gufi ja noch vom Kopf her kürzen!


----------



## bacalo (11. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

#h Hallo an alle Mutmacher,

bin zuversichtlich und werde doch noch einige 80iger Jigs besorgen und berichten.


Petri
bacalo


----------



## Goettinger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

wann seit ihr denn genau oben an der küste?


----------



## bacalo (13. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



Goettinger schrieb:


> wann seit ihr denn genau oben an der küste?


 

Huch - jetzt erst gelesen#h .

Wir sind von Mo-Fr oben:vik: .


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## bacalo (25. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

#h Boardies,

diese Angelei klappt vorzüglich und ist eine echte Alternative.

Bemerkenswert war, dass erkennbar größere Dorschies auf den 15 er Gummifisch einstiegen, als auf die 8er Twister am Beifänger.

Trumpf war an den ersten Tagen zwischen 50 u. 80 gr. Bleikopf, 6/0 Haken, Farbe Orange/Glitter.

Von Mi-Fr lies der Wind (bis 8 bft) diese Angelei nur sehr eingeschränkt zu.

Danke für die Tipps.


Gruß bacalo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

...am Besten funktionieren die Wedgetails Zanderspezial...
...Farben in Rosa und schwarz-rot....
...schon gute Ergebnisse mit erzielt...
...vorallem kann man leichter angeln, da kaum Strömungswiderstand...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## pelagus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Werden die Dorschbomben solo genommem, oder kommt da noch etwas mit Gummi dran und wenn ja, wo???
Bin lernfähig aber nur rotblond!


----------



## holle (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

besser spät als nie :q

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/1025/dorschgummisfv7.jpg


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Moin jungs ich wollte mal fragen was ihr meint wie viel Gramm ich brauche um runterzukommen im März? Ich fahre nächste Woche Mittwoch mit der MS Einigkeit raus und will halt dor mal mit Gummi probieren! Ich habe bis Jetzt 50gr.90gr.35gr.60gr. reicht das????? Und auf Welche farben habt ihr immer gut gefangen bzw. welche sollte ich fischen!




gruß Max aus B:vik:erlin


----------



## Chrissi9776 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

Moin Moin,

mal ne Frage von nem DAU bzw. einem Ahnungslosen.

Wie macht Ihr den Jigkopf an eurer Schnur fest?

Bindet Ihr den direkt an?
Bindet Ihr ein Vorfach und hängt es in einen Karabiner?
oder oder oder?

Wäre wirklich nett wenn mir das jemand beantworten würde.

gruß
Chrissi


----------



## holle (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

@ messerfisch

kommt auf wetter, tiefe, drift usw an. 
aber mit dem sortiment bist du gut beraten. 

farben: orange, rot-schwarz, blau-weiss, grün-weiss, ansonsten probieren geht über studieren...

@ chrissi

ich halte es wie beim zandern. 
vor die geflochtene mit schlagschnurknoten ne 40er-50er mono und dort nen karabiner ran., gut is.


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



holle schrieb:


> @ messerfisch
> 
> kommt auf wetter, tiefe, drift usw an.
> aber mit dem sortiment bist du gut beraten.
> ...




Also wenn du so auf Zander angelst(0,40er bzw. 0,50er)#q
 nein nein nur spaß....


gruß max


----------



## messerfisch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

und wisst ihr wie die Fänge auf der Einigkeit so sind? Eher gut oder schlecht???



gruß Max:vik:


----------



## holle (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Also wenn du so auf Zander angelst(0,40er bzw. 0,50er)#q
> nein nein nur spaß....
> 
> 
> gruß max



stimmt, hab ich blöd ausgedrückt. |kopfkrat
mit "beim zandern" meinte ich allgemein, der sichtigkeit und der pufferung wegen, mono vor die geflochtene (ca eine rutenlänge). natürlich keine 40er-50er wenns auf zander geht.  :q


----------



## versuchsangler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Moin jungs ich wollte mal fragen was ihr meint wie viel Gramm ich brauche um runterzukommen im März?
> gruß Max aus B:vik:erlin


Na soviel wirst du nicht brauchen da der Monat ja eh bald vorbei ist.:q:q:q
Sage mal auch das weniger mehr ist und mit der von dir geschilderten Palette bist du gut dabei.Vor Warnemünde hat es jedenfals ausgereicht.


----------



## holle (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*

noch mehr offtopic von mir. 

@ versuchsangler

wann warst du?
wir fahren morgen nach warnemünde. wie sind die fänge und das wetter?


----------



## versuchsangler (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der "Hochsee - Gummis" Thread 2007*



holle schrieb:


> noch mehr offtopic von mir.
> 
> @ versuchsangler
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich dies Jahr noch nicht oben war.
http://www.wetteronline.de/Mecklenb-Vorp/Rostock.htm
Zumindest mit dem Wetter und Wind habt ihr wohl Glück.
Wünsch euch viel Erfolg.:m


----------

